# Crestie habitat pics?



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey guys, im thinking quite seriously about getting a crestie when my corn moves out of the tetarium, so id just like to see some pics of your set ups, to give me an idea of how to do my enclosure, thanks: victory:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

heres one of mine its 4ft x 2.5ft x 20"...has more plants and vines in now though this was taken when i first started doing it up :2thumb:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

a few more the ones to the left of pic : victory:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

are they dart frog vivs at the bottom, are you using the exo terra hood, what lights are you using?


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

tina b said:


> a few more the ones to the left of pic : victory:
> image


I am drooling......i relish the prospect of somday having some sort of set up like this, admittedly more uh.....snakish :2thumb:


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

tina b said:


> a few more the ones to the left of pic : victory:
> image


have you got a close up of the bottom right one


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

buddah said:


> are they dart frog vivs at the bottom, are you using the exo terra hood, what lights are you using?


 

yes all the ones on right are dart frog vivs cresties are on left...the exo hoods have a 2% uv bulb in for the live plants..heat mats on the sides for the very cold nights:2thumb:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

oh the one above aswel nice, what darts do you have?


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

tina b them vivs look cool..where you get ya plants/broms from? =]


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

heres mine its 2 high by 3 by 2 :2thumb:its mostly planted and the geckos love it !!!


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> heres mine its 2 high by 3 by 2 :2thumb:its mostly planted and the geckos love it !!!
> image



Wow, wicked set up!


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> heres mine its 2 high by 3 by 2 :2thumb:its mostly planted and the geckos love it !!!
> image


Do you need to add any organisms or anything in the soil to stop it from rotting/smelling foul etc?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

Here's mine : victory:











Jay


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

jabba1967 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Here's mine : victory:
> 
> ...


Very nice mate :mf_dribble:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Joshuar. said:


> Do you need to add any organisms or anything in the soil to stop it from rotting/smelling foul etc?


yeah i got some springtails on order should do the trick :2thumb: looks like i have been out done!!!!


----------

